
What to do when your co-founder takes a backseat? - JohnN

======
bootload
_'... take more of a back seat in return for less equity but also less initial
investment ...'_

Bummer, but all is not lost. This is actually a good thing to happen now,
rather than later. How much investment? A lot? Can you do without it? Can you
repay them back? Is it worth keeping someone on who doesn't really want to
contribute but still wants some control?

 _'... we have been working on the project for a few months ...'_

This is good. The longer you work on the project the more investment is
required (time, money and effort). It's also good to weed out early someone
who is not willing to go the full journey. So in this respect you are lucky.
You haven't created a lot of value that has to be split up or given a dollar
value.

 _'... What to do when your co-founder takes a backseat? ...'_

Use the ejector button?

 _'... What do you reckon I should do? get another co-founder? ...'_

Find another co-founder. Work out if you need your ex-founders investment,
skills at a later date. If not re-pay the investment. Try to determine why the
co-founder has left? Is it because of lack of interest, skill, commitment? Is
it they found a better offer?

~~~
JohnN
I admit it s good thing to happen now, I am not bitter in any way. i am almost
glad.

1) The investment is not a lot in monetary value but I couldn't get started
without it, in that respect it is "worth it" I could probably pay the person
back if the company made even a little money. The person is still involved in
the sense that I could ask for help and ideas etc but i would not expect
proactive participation.

2) You are right, almost no value has been created as of yet, so if we were to
shut up shop tomorrow, he would have lost out.

3) I think the ejector button would be too strong, the advice etc this person
has given and i am sure will give will be invaluable. however, i would not
expect a LOT of work in terms of execution. But then execution is what
matters. If the company did well I believe this person would join. But i would
not expect him to leave his job in uncertainty.

4) He left because he is just not THAT interested in Web Apps. No interest =
no determination and no determination = no startup in all honesty. Maybe I
should have seen this coming. I was visibly more enthusiastic than him.

I think I will push forward until launch (mid-summer) on my own but will look
out for another co-founder. If anything this situation has made me more
determined to succeed. I am reminded of Evan Williams at Blogger!

------
dshah
You need to separate the analysis:

1\. What he/she gets as part of investing capital in the company (and whether
that's going to be equity or debt)

2\. What he/she gets as part of having an operating role in the company.

The good news is that this happened now (vs. later). The bad news is it sucks
to lose a co-founder.

------
bootload
_'... If the company did well I believe this person would join. But i would
not expect him to leave his job in uncertainty. ...'_

If this is the case I'd repay money and take the person on as an early
employee but _not_ a co-founder. This is okay. You know the person. But the
fact is they did not think the idea, concept or work compelling enough to
quit. Also don't be fooled into thinking early investment is some sort of
ownership.

_'... I think the ejector button would be too strong ...'_

That was meant to be a joke

------
JohnN
my co-founder has decided to take more of a back seat in return for less
equity but also less initial investment. we have been working on the project
for a few months. i think he realised he is not THAT into internet
businesses/ideas/projects. What do you reckon I should do? get another co-
founder?

~~~
gyro_robo
Can I borrow your co-founder? I need another body to apply to YC. I don't need
anyone else to do the work, just someone whose presence will tick YC's boxes.

~~~
danielha
Having a cofounder isn't some unreasonable requirement. It's entirely for your
benefit.

~~~
gyro_robo
You probably don't realize it, but that's a rather patronizing attitude. Not
everyone works the same, and we don't all need co-founders to "to cheer [us]
up when things go wrong."

~~~
danielha
Right, and a lot of people lead quite functional lives with just one leg. But
I don't think anyone chooses that route if they could help it.

I don't mean to be patronizing (I don't see how it remotely is). Going at
something with a partner isn't a requirement for success, nor is it only for
"cheering up." Investors like to invest to successful ventures, and a business
partner is a nice assurance for them.

But go ahead and show 'em, you rebel without a cause. ;)

------
petervandijck
Yes, dump her and get another cofounder. If they just want to invest
something, they're an early investor.

